# rotted dip stick tube



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a 03 2500hd silverado and need to replace dip stick tube any ideas how to get the tube out of the block . It is flush with the block. that is where it rotted out.


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

Turn a thread tap down into it and yank the tap out.


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

thanks I tried that with an easy out but no budge


----------



## jperry9636 (Dec 9, 2005)

I used a sheet metal screw when mine broke when I was installing my headers. It took forever but I did get it. Good luck.

Later,
Jack


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks thot of that maybe with dent puller .


----------



## aeronutt (Sep 24, 2008)

An easy out doesn't have nearly the thread grip needed and it pushes out more than anything. Finding a thread tap that cuts threads, but doesn't over do it would be ideal. Sheet metal screw sounds like the same concept. If that ends up being a no-go, you might be able to get a tiny chisel or even an itty-bitty screwdriver in behind the left-over bit of tube and collapse it inward.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

How'd you figure out your tube was rotted out? Mine's the same vintage- wondering...worth it to replace before it breaks off in the block?


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

Matt you can look through the right side wheelwell and look it goes in the block just above the starter .easy accesss if you take wheelwell off and starter moved


----------



## nhgranite (Feb 26, 2009)

fixing mine tomorrow. when i bought the truck home i thought it had no oil in it as the dip stick was going outside the oil pan:realmad: added oil till i realized what was going on. this is on an 8.1. fixing the exhaust manifolds next, again i'm really:realmad:


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Is there a bolt or anything holding it into the block, or does it just "shove" in there?

What's the process for taking off the wheel fender/starter?

How do you know if its broken off?


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dbduts;856927 said:


> Matt you can look through the right side wheelwell and look it goes in the block just above the starter .easy accesss if you take wheelwell off and starter moved


How long did it take you to replace? How much $$$ for the part? Did you need any special tools?


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

dip stick tube cost me 15.00 but I get a discount.I used a sheet metal screw to pull out old stub in block but I also broke it off in tube BE CAREFULL.I havent got screw out yet .or stub.There is an o ring around the tube in the block that makes it hard to come out my stub turns freely but I dont have enough metal to use vis gribs on.The wheelwell comes out easy just a few plastic clibs inside wheelwell outside.You may not have to drop starter but if you do it is just 2 bolts from underneith.I would disconnect battery cable at battery just in case you hit the power wire at starter.Also there is a 15millameter nut that holds tube to block easy access when wheelwell removed Good luck 
Dan


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dbduts;857741 said:


> dip stick tube cost me 15.00 but I get a discount.I used a sheet metal screw to pull out old stub in block but I also broke it off in tube BE CAREFULL.I havent got screw out yet .or stub.There is an o ring around the tube in the block that makes it hard to come out my stub turns freely but I dont have enough metal to use vis gribs on.The wheelwell comes out easy just a few plastic clibs inside wheelwell outside.You may not have to drop starter but if you do it is just 2 bolts from underneith.I would disconnect battery cable at battery just in case you hit the power wire at starter.Also there is a 15millameter nut that holds tube to block easy access when wheelwell removed Good luck
> Dan


Okay- so if mine isn't broken off then it wouldn't be overly hard to replace?

Did you get yours at the dealer?


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

got mine at dealer. I would also spray tube down with w d40 to loosen it up at block.If it is not broken off near block it should be fairly easy give a twist and pull at block I would get a new one first so you can see how it goes in the block.There is an o ring on the tube that makes vit hardv to pull out mine will spin in block but wont come out but I am on a mission to get that m-f out


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

dbduts;857782 said:


> got mine at dealer. I would also spray tube down with w d40 to loosen it up at block.If it is not broken off near block it should be fairly easy give a twist and pull at block I would get a new one first so you can see how it goes in the block.There is an o ring on the tube that makes vit hardv to pull out mine will spin in block but wont come out but I am on a mission to get that m-f out


This might be a dumb question, but is there any good way anyone has to keep the o-ring from falling off into the oil pan?


----------



## dbduts (Oct 30, 2009)

it should come out with tubei hope ithelps holds tube in i think it is on the new tube and tube has indent for it to sit in


----------



## welded wrenches (Oct 19, 2004)

*dipstick rat tail*

hi there,,ive used a metal or wood (hand file) the type that has the rat tale on it.litelt tapped rattale in dipstick at block.n tap in gently n then twist upward gently.also i used some recycled penetrating oil..used tranny fluid to loosed up the rust..sure sounds like alot of newer vehicles have INFEARIOR METAL rusted n rotted quickly..rusted bolts,siezed rusted lugnuts.quickrot frames.....my opinion...


----------

